# Cheap alternatives for transparency film



## Jennilyn012 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey everyone
We just bought a screenprinting machine and it came with a couple of transparencys, however to reorder them from the company is quite pricey. Is there a cheaper alternative? I was told that we could use the transparency film that is used for the overhead projectors but what we have doesn't have a sticky side. Thanks!


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

Any office supply store will have transparency sheets. They make them for both laser and inkjet, but they are a little different, so make sure you get the right one for however you are printing. They are not super cheap, but cheaper than some of the specialty films.

Good luck, Nick


----------



## Jennilyn012 (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Nick!
We are in between printers, I have three, two of them being hp 5-in-1's but I have a small desktop cannon pixma ip1700 that I figured would be more practical because it's a no brainer on how to put the paper in to get it to print on the right side, lol.


----------

